# Q6600 Extrem heiß



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Hallo,  Wie in der Überschrift schon beschrieben wird meine CPU Core 2 Quad Boxed Q6600 Extrem heiß, ich hatte gestern beim 1. Kern 94grad und die anderen 3 kerne wahren auch nicht viel besser.  Ich denke mal das es an dem CPU Kühler liegt das er solche extremen temperaturen bringt, oder kennt ihr da andere aussagen ?  Da ich nur einen Boxed CPU Kühler Drauf habe, wollt ich mich dann mal nach nem anderem Kühler umschauen, doch bin ich da nicht grad sehr auf dem laufenden und wollte mal fragen ob ihr vieleicht nen guten Kühler für mein Q6600 wisst.  mfg Ephi


----------



## Uziflator (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Willkommen im forum.

hast du übertaktet?
Boxed Kühler taugen nich wirklich viel,auch wenn andere das gegenteil behaupten.

Kühler da gibt esd en Scythe Mugen,EKL großclockner,Xigmatek Achilles,Scythe KAma cross,Thermalright IFX14,Thermalright TRue Black,usw


PS: Preis grenze für Kühler?


----------



## Gamer-King (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Ephi schrieb:


> Hallo,  Wie in der Überschrift schon beschrieben wird meine CPU Core 2 Quad Boxed Q6600 Extrem heiß, ich hatte gestern beim 1. Kern 94grad und die anderen 3 kerne wahren auch nicht viel besser.  Ich denke mal das es an dem CPU Kühler liegt das er solche extremen temperaturen bringt, oder kennt ihr da andere aussagen ?  Da ich nur einen Boxed CPU Kühler Drauf habe, wollt ich mich dann mal nach nem anderem Kühler umschauen, doch bin ich da nicht grad sehr auf dem laufenden und wollte mal fragen ob ihr vieleicht nen guten Kühler für mein Q6600 wisst.  mfg Ephi


Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?
Der Thermalright IFX-14 oder der Scythe Mugen sind sehr gut


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

@ Uziflator: Danke erstmal ^^                    Nein hab nicht Übertaktet.                  Also Preisgrenze würd ich mal bei 50€ Ansetzen da ich dann ja 2  Kaufen müsste, da ich nochmal genau den gleichen rechner habe für meinen Lebenspartner   @ Gamer-King: Mein gehäuse ist ein  ATX Midi 3RS Design Gehäuse R202Li schwarz (ohne Netzteil)


----------



## Uziflator (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

50Euro für beide zusammen oder für einen?


----------



## Jason197666 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Wie lange ist das denn schon so, das deine CPU so heiß wird?? Ich mein, das kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr das die so heiß wird. 94°C ist ja auch kein Pappenstiel. Erreichst du diese Werte im Idle oder Load??

Gr33tz

edit: schau mal hier der ist auch ziemlich gut. Und der liegt preislich auch in deinem Rahmen. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...5-Intel/Zalman/Zalman-CNPS-9700-NT::5968.html


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab sind ja zwei identische Rechner da.
Temps bei dem zweiten ?
94° - wobei (prime,usw ?) und womit Temps ausgelesen ?
Du kannst ja die Beiden mal tauschen dann siehts du gleich ob es am Kühler liegt.(Vorausgestzt die Temps am zweiten Rechner sind anders )

Mfg True


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Uziflator schrieb:


> 50Euro für beide zusammen oder für einen?



für einen, also 100€ für beide zusammen ungefähr 
@RaphaelMende: Ich habe den wert gestern Erreicht ich bin auf den desktop gegangen und hab es dann mit everrest gesehen das es so heiß ist, danach hab ich neu gestartet und im Bios geschaut da stand dann aber immernoch eine Temperatur von 85-86 Grad.Dann hab ich ihn Ausgemacht weil es mir zu Heiß wurde. 
Der Lüfter den du da geschrieben hast, steht drinne der ist für Core 2 Duo, geht der auch für Quad ? 

Ich weiß auch nicht obs wirklich am Lüfter liegt, denke es mir nur mal so. Wenn ihr ne andere Idee habt bin ich auch gerne dafür offen. 
mfg 
Ephi


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab sind ja zwei identische Rechner da.
> Temps bei dem zweiten ?
> 94° - wobei (prime,usw ?) und womit Temps ausgelesen ?
> Du kannst ja die Beiden mal tauschen dann siehts du gleich ob es am Kühler liegt.(Vorausgestzt die Temps am zweiten Rechner sind anders )
> ...




Ja fast identisch, bis auf CD, DVD und Festplatten laufwerke. 
hatte beide zusammen bestellt, nur kann es leider noch nicht ausprobieren, da ich den zweiten rechner noch nicht zusammengebaut habe, musste das Mainboard einschicken, da dieses einen Defekt hatte. Die Temperaturen muss ich heute dann nochmal mit den von dir beschrieben Programmen auslesen, sobald ich wieder zu hause bin. 

mfg 
Ephi


----------



## Bigzonk (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Hallo 

 Hast du vieleicht die Folie vergessen ab zu machen die da immer ab werk auf dem Kühler unten drauf ist denn das würde die sache erklären.


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Bigzonk schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hast du vieleicht die Folie vergessen ab zu machen die da immer ab werk auf dem Kühler unten drauf ist denn das würde die sache erklären.




  ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das da keine Folie drauf gewesen ist, als ich den aus der verpackung genommen habe.
mfg
Ephi


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Wenn du schon dabei bist probier gleich eine andere Wlp mit.
Ist dir das mit den Temps erst jetzt aufgefallen,oder ist das erst jetzt aufgetreten ?
Wenn es von Anfang an schon so war würde ich zuerst die Montage des Kühlers kontrollieren und die Wlp tauschen .
Fährt der Boxed beim Sys-Start kurz voll hoch ?

Mfg True


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn du schon dabei bist probier gleich eine andere Wlp mit.
> Ist dir das mit den Temps erst jetzt aufgefallen,oder ist das erst jetzt aufgetreten ?
> Wenn es von Anfang an schon so war würde ich zuerst die Montage des Kühlers kontrollieren und die Wlp tauschen .
> Fährt der Boxed beim Sys-Start kurz voll hoch ?
> ...




naja aufgefallen das es recht hohe temperaturen wahren ist es mir seit der Montage schon, da lag die Temp dann so bei 68grad, was ja auch schon recht hoch ist, (dachte mir aber das es am Boxed lüfter liegt, weil ich da schon einige Beiträge gelsen habe wo es bei den leuten auch so is) 
Die WLP austauschen, werd ich mal machen, hab extra schon neue da. 
naja es hört sich zumindest so an, da der rechner allgemein extrem leise ist, ist das schwer nachzuvollziehen.

 Denke mal das ich ihn Richtig Montiert habe, da ich mein Mainboard nicht mit allen schrauben befestigen kann, Habe ich da immer a bisl Bammel beim Runterdrücken von Lüfter, damit er einrastet.
mfg
Ephi


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Wie sind die BIOS-Settings bzgl. des CPU-Lüfters?
Wenn es geht setz ihn mal auf Leistung, und kontrolliere dann noch mal die Temps unter Prime

Mfg True


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wie sind die BIOS-Settings bzgl. des CPU-Lüfters?
> Wenn es geht setz ihn mal auf Leistung, und kontrolliere dann noch mal die Temps unter Prime
> 
> Mfg True




 Im Bios hatte ich auch schon geschaut, aber ich finde dort keine einstellungen bezüglich des CPU Lüfters, so das ich vieleicht die Drehzahl erhöhen kann oder ähnliches.
mfg
Ephi


----------



## Jason197666 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Also der Kühler passt auf jeden Fall, da er ja für 775 sockel konzipiert wurde; ob Quad oder nicht spielt dabei keine entscheidende Rolle.
Tja das mit der Folie kann gut sein, denn auch wenn du z.B. keine WLP auf der CPU "hättest", wovon ich nicht ausgehe . würde sich die Cpu nicht auf fast 100°C erhitzen.


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Also der Kühler passt auf jeden Fall, da er ja für 775 sockel konzipiert wurde; ob Quad oder nicht spielt dabei keine entscheidende Rolle.
> Tja das mit der Folie kann gut sein, denn auch wenn du z.B. keine WLP auf der CPU "hättest", wovon ich nicht ausgehe . würde sich die Cpu nicht auf fast 100°C erhitzen.




also Wärmeleitpaste hab ich auf jedenfall drauf, da auf dem Kühler schon Wärmeleitpaste drauf gewesen ist, 3 solche kleckse.
mfg
Ephi


----------



## Jason197666 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Ja das dacht ich mir. Was hällts du denn von den Kühlern?


----------



## Ephi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Ja das dacht ich mir. Was hällts du denn von den Kühlern?



der Kühler sieht recht nice aus, Muss nur zu hause mal schauen ob der von der höhe her passen würde, weil ich ja in meinem Gehäuse auch nur begrenzen Platz habe. Ist ja nen Midi Gehäuse. 
mfg
Ephi


----------



## Jason197666 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Ok mach das mal. Die Höhe beträgt ja nur 14,2 cm. Hoffentlich passt´s. 
Und wenn du zu Hause bist, dann schau doch auch mal ob die Folie noch an der CPU haftet. 
Sag mal, hat dein Boxed Kühler Pushpins??


----------



## Shibi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



> ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das da keine Folie drauf gewesen ist, als ich den aus der verpackung genommen habe.


Genau das wird das Problem sein. 

Jetzt ernsthaft: Hast du mal mit speedfan oder einem ähnlichen Tool die Umdrehungszahl des CPU Lüfters nachgeschaut? Nicht, dass das Mainboard den auf 50% runterregelt oder ähnliches.
Ist der zweite PC genauso heiss?
Kann es sein, dass der Lüfter sehr stark verstaubt ist? Obwohl, so alt sind Quadcores noch nicht, dass sich den den Kühler soviel Staub hätte ansammeln können, dass er alleine die Temperaturen erklärt.



> Sag mal, hat dein Boxed Kühler Pushpins??


Ja, das haben die Intel Boxed Kühler so an sich. 
Aber bei Boxed Kühlern macht eine aufwendigere Befestigung auch wenig Sinn, die sind ziemlich klein und leicht, da reichen Pushpins völlig aus.


Edit: Ein IFX 14 ist für einen nicht übertakteten Q6600 eigentlich überdimensioniert. Ein 20€ billigerer Kühler würde auch völlig ausreichend sein. Mein vorschlag wäre ein Scythe Mugen, der ist ein ganzes Stück billiger und reicht trotzdem locker aus. Außerdem ist bei ihm schon ein Lüfter enthalten. Beim IFX 14 kämen nochmal ca. 10€ für einen Lüfter dazu.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fabian (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

evt ist auch de Lüfter auf dem Boxed kühler hin.
hatte das bei einem,der hat mit vielleicht 2-300 u/min gedreht,auch wenn er mehr saft bekomme hat(lüftersteuerung)
Der Scythe mugen wäre wohl für deine cpu die beste lösung.
Wie ist denn deine gehäusebelüftung?


----------



## Shibi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



> evt ist auch de Lüfter auf dem Boxed kühler hin.



Genau deshalb frage ich, ob sie schonmal die Umdrehungszahl nachgeschaut hat.


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz.
Hast du schon mal deine Cpu Auslastung im Task Manager überprüft ?
In letzter Zeit irgentwas neu installiert ?
In dem falle das deine CPU Auslastung Höher wie 6-9% beim ersten Kern ist(die anderen werden normalerweise für die startprozesse nicht genutzt,es sei denn du hättest die Zuteilung geändert) könnte es sein das dir irgentein defekter Treiber ins Sys hackt Und deine CPU beschäftigt.
Würde höhere Temps erklären .Hatte genau das Problem mal mit einem dem Board beiliegenden Realtec Treiber ,solange der drauf war lag meine CPU auslastung bei 100%
Wie ist denn die CPU spannung (mit CPU-Z ausgelesen)
Wird hier dein Prozzi richtig erkannt ?
Wenn du den Kühler runter hast kontolliere ob er kratzer unten hat,es braucht nicht viel das er nicht mehr Plan aufliegt.Igentein Krümel in der Wlp führt zu dem gleichen Effekt.Bei der montage mit Schrauben darauf achten nicht einseitig anzuziehen der druck sollte gleichmässig kommen.

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das du dir sicher bist Wlp draufzuhaben weil schon 3 Kleckse drauf waren ?
Ich hoffe die hast du entfernt und neue aufgetragen !

Du kannst es ja einmal mit geöffneten Seitendeckel probieren um zu kontrollieren ob er genug luft kriegt .

Mfg True


----------



## Biosman (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Boxed Kühler taugen nich wirklich viel,auch wenn andere das gegenteil behaupten.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig!

Mein Boxed Kühler hat mein Q66 bei OC auf 3 GHz relativ kühl gehalten! Ich meine es liegt auch sicher mit drann das ich ein relativ guten Air-Flow habe und immer ein Frisches lüftchen durch den Rechner fegt aber trotz dem so schlecht war dieser gar nicht.

Die höhste temp die ich mit dem Boxed hatte "mit oc" war 70°C ~ was natürlich im gegensatz zum Top Kühler wie z.b EKL Alpenföhn oder IFX-14 kein vergleich ist.


----------



## emmaspapa (27. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Sind denn alle vier Push-Pins auch wirklich eingerastet!? Mein Scythe Ninja hatte mal das Problem das ein Pin nicht richtig drin war und schon hatte ich ähnlich Temps bis hin zum Absturz.


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



> In dem falle das deine CPU Auslastung Höher wie 6-9% beim ersten Kern ist(die anderen werden normalerweise für die startprozesse nicht genutzt,es sei denn du hättest die Zuteilung geändert) könnte es sein das dir irgentein defekter Treiber ins Sys hackt Und deine CPU beschäftigt.


Das würde Temps um die 60-70°C erklären, nicht 94°C. Bei 100% Auslastung mit dem Boxed dürfte die CPU nicht so extrem heiss werden, wenn der Kühler richtig funktioniert.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Jason197666 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Biosman schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig!
> 
> Mein Boxed Kühler hat mein Q66 bei OC auf 3 GHz relativ kühl gehalten! Ich meine es liegt auch sicher mit drann das ich ein relativ guten Air-Flow habe und immer ein Frisches lüftchen durch den Rechner fegt aber trotz dem so schlecht war dieser gar nicht.
> 
> Die höhste temp die ich mit dem Boxed hatte "mit oc" war 70°C ~ was natürlich im gegensatz zum Top Kühler wie z.b EKL Alpenföhn oder IFX-14 kein vergleich ist.




Stimmt, mein Kumpel hat seinen Quad auch auf 3,0GHz.
Unter Prime hält sein Boxed Kühler die CPU auch unter 60°C.
Aber das kommt auch immer auf die CPU an. Meine ist z.B. ein 
richtiger Hitzkopf, im Vergleich zu der meines Freundes.
Und der hat einen scheiss Airflow


----------



## Cionara (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Jo normaler Weise eher um die 40°C bei dem Boxed. Denke auch Lüfter zu lahm weil warum auch immer bzw. Pushpins nicht richtig drinn das hatte ich schon öfters erlebt =/


----------



## Jason197666 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Shibi schrieb:


> Edit: Ein IFX 14 ist für einen nicht übertakteten Q6600 eigentlich überdimensioniert. Ein 20€ billigerer Kühler würde auch völlig ausreichend sein. Mein vorschlag wäre ein Scythe Mugen, der ist ein ganzes Stück billiger und reicht trotzdem locker aus. Außerdem ist bei ihm schon ein Lüfter enthalten. Beim IFX 14 kämen nochmal ca. 10€ für einen Lüfter dazu.
> 
> mfg, Shibi




Stimmt, der würde auch ausreichen. Aber im direkten Vergleich schneidet der Zalman, den ich vorgeschlagen hab, besser ab.


Gr33tz


----------



## Cionara (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Wenns nur um gute Kühlung ohne OC geht reicht auch ein Coolermaster Hyper TX2 (15€) oder ein Scythe Kama Cross  (~20€) =P


----------



## Fabian (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Zalman ist aber auch einiges lauter
@cionara 40°C unter prime 95 ist mit dem Boxed NICHT möglich


----------



## Jason197666 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Fabian schrieb:


> Zalman ist aber auch einiges lauter




Nun ja, laut Caseking erzaugt der Mugen 25dB (A), wobei ich aber nicht weiß bei welcher Umdrehung die die Lautstärke gemessen haben. Sind wahrscheinlich Herstellerangaben.
Beim Zalman siehts so aus:

Silent Mode: 1,250rpm ± 30%, 19.5dB(A) ± 10%
Low-noise Mode: 2,800rpmM ± 10%, 35dB(A) ± 10%

Das wären beim "Low-noise" Mode 10dB (A) mehr. 
Mhhhh...... hört man den Unterschied von 10dB??

Naja alles in einem find ich den Zalman besser.
Aber das muss ja am Ende eh Ephi entscheiden.

Gr33tz


----------



## Cionara (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



> @cionara 40°C unter prime 95 ist mit dem Boxed NICHT möglich



Ja nee is klar hab ja auch weder Prime noch Last erwähnt...


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



> Mhhhh...... hört man den Unterschied von 10dB??


Sehr deutlich. Dezibel ist keine Lineare größe. 

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe ist 10dB lauter immer doppeltsolaut. Wenn ich mich gerade irre schreit bitte. 

Achja, die 25dB vom Mugen wurden vermutlich unter 12V gemessen. Der Lüfter dreht unter 12V mit 1200rpm. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Jason197666 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Ok...wenn du das sagst glaub ich dir das. 
1200 rpm ist, laut Caseking, die max. Geschwindigkeit des Mugen. 
Mir,dem es auf Leistung ankommt, ist die Lautstärke eh (in Anführungsstrichen)
egal.
Obwohl ich den Standartkühler der XFX 88ooGTS 512 hasse. Der ist zum kotzen, das sag ich dir.

Naja....Ephi....was sagst du denn zu dem ganzen??


----------



## Ephi (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Sorry für die lange wartezeit, aber hatte wenig zeit gehabt und bin jetz erst dazu gekommen mal wieder ins Internet zu schauen.

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten und Hilfreichen Tips und Aussagen.


hab es eben mal so alles überflogen,

Also die Plastefolie unter dem Lüfter ist nichtmehr dran (war auch keine dran) ^^

des weiteren hab ich mitbekommen das es nicht am Lüfter liegt, hatte ihn mal auf gemacht und ne weile laufen lassen und musste dort dann leider feststellen das der lüfter sich einfach mittendrin ausschaltet und deswegen diese hohe Temp zustande kommt.
Letzte woche ist es dann so gewesen das er sich garnichtmehr drehte,hab ihn dann auf den Sys_fan umgesteckt und siehe an es geht wieder einwandfrei, also hat mein Mainboard wo nen knacks weg 

Habe dann vorhin mal CPUtemp durchlaufen lassen, also im ruhezustand ist er jetz so bei 44-46grad, nur unter vollast wird er richtig heiß und knackt ohne probleme die 80grad marke.

mfg
Ephi


----------



## Shibi (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Das der Lüfter stehenbleibt erklärt diese extrem hohen Temperaturwerte. 
Allerdings sind sie immernoch ziemlich hoch. Auf dauer wird es deiner CPU nicht gut tun, ich rate dir immernoch zu einem besseren CPU Kühler.

Wird eigentlich die CPU in beiden PCs so heiss? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe habt ihr ja 2 mal das gleiche System. Wenn es ein allgemeines Problem ist müsste die CPU des anderen Systems genauso heiss werden.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*



Shibi schrieb:


> Das der Lüfter stehenbleibt erklärt diese extrem hohen Temperaturwerte.
> Allerdings sind sie immernoch ziemlich hoch. Auf dauer wird es deiner CPU nicht gut tun, ich rate dir immernoch zu einem besseren CPU Kühler.
> 
> Wird eigentlich die CPU in beiden PCs so heiss? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe habt ihr ja 2 mal das gleiche System. Wenn es ein allgemeines Problem ist müsste die CPU des anderen Systems genauso heiss werden.
> ...



ich glaub das zweite sys ist noch garnet zusammengebaut... ähm naja ich hab bei meinen q6700 mal feststellen können das sich die cpu temperatur zwischendurch auf 119°C festsetzt aber der wert stimmt nicht keine ahnung was das fürn bug ist wenn ich dann den spu kühler anfasse ist der nichtmal richtig war obwohl ebem im windoof 119°C gezeigt werden...


----------



## Shibi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Entweder kann es sein, dass der Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt und du wirklich 119°C hast, weil der Kühler die Wärme nicht aufnimmt. 
Aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da der PC bei solchen Temperaturen notabschalten würde um zu verhindern, dass die CPU kaputtgeht.

Wahrscheinlich wird lediglich der Temperatursensor falsch ausgelesen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Q6600 Extrem heiß*

Ich emphele die einen Scythe Ninja 2...
Hab auch einen Q6600 und den auf 3,30 GHz übertaktet.
Läuft ast rein.
Habe mir jetzt aber nen neuen PC gekauft und den Ninja 2 über.
Wenn du interesse hast kannste dich per PN bei mir melden.
Er ist wie neu,und ich gib ihn dir für 20€


----------

